# First one of the year



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

Made a few trips so far this year with nothing to show.. and then this nice 23" popped up last minute before I threw in the towel


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Beast!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

nicely done!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

got a good one to start it off.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that will definitely EAT!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats. I have yet to get one that big! You set the bar high for yourself! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice fish! That sure will be tasty!


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

Good 'un!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope you threw it back, there is a size limit on those things ya'know. JK, that's a monster. Been back since you got that one?


----------

